# Pigeon shows around San Jose CA



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

Are there any pigeon shows in the area around San Jose Bay Area?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HELLO JASTREB, Welcome. You just missed two shows one in Watsonville about 50 or so miles south of SAN JOSE that was held late in October.The other show was in Fresno early in November that is about 150 miles south of San Jose. There is one this week in San Bernardino 15,16, 17 that is about 400 miles south of San Jose. I have some birds entered in this show Italian Owls and Saddle Homers. I stoped at your web site and your Bihac roller remined me of a pair of birds that I owned about 60 years ago they were called Hungarian Highfliers they were very good fliers I was wondering if the NIS Highfliers are the same as the Hungarian Highfliers. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JASTREB,I meant to ask if you were on a vist to California. .GEORGE


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

No I live in SJ. But never have heard of pigeon shows around here.

I don't know about the Nis and Hungarian highflighers. I will check.


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.forumromanum.com/member/...lerie_id=37264&pic_id=577230&USER=user_298152

It is not the same pigeon. In Serbia they have a lot of pigeon breeds, types, subtypes.... its confusing.


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

did anyone have the schedule for the show of this year? i live in San Jose too. I am very interested to this show, thanks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I live an hour and a half form SJ, and would also love to go to a nearby pigeon show in the future.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* I just recieved my PUREBRED PIGEON MAGAZINE I have been waiting for this issue as I thought that the up coming shows would be in it. There 51 shows listed of which only one is in California. I know that there are 3 more but they are not listed. These people put on these shows but fail to put the word out in advance,then they wonder why they have poor attendance.WATSONVILLE, in OCT,FRESNO, in EARLY NOVEMBER,THE PAGEANT OF PIGEONS NOV 20-22 in SAN BERNARDINO CA, and the FEISTA SHOW IN SAN DIEGO the first week end in DECEMBER.I am truly sorry that I could not be of better help. I DO NOT KNOW HOW FAR IT IS FROM SAN JOSE TO WATSONVILLE BUT I THINK ITS THE CLOSES ONE TO YOU GUYS. If I come up with better info I will post it. * ..GEORGE


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks George, please keep us update, especially post the address if you have them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, George. San Jose is only an hour from Watsonville and a few hours from me.


----------



## Jastreb (Nov 13, 2007)

Carpool hehe


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry I didn't post sooner, but I didn't see this thread until now. I belong to the Santa Clara Valley Pigeon Club, which hosts the Great Western Pigeon Show in Watsonville. It's held at the Santa Cruz County Fairgrounds in Watsonville and this year it will be October 10-12, with the main show day being Saturday, October 11th. If any of you are interested in joining the club, we meet approximately once a month during the off-show season. Our meetings are in Morgan Hill, about half an hour south of San Jose. If you local guys want more info on the club, show or both, feel free to private message me. We would love to meet you! 

-Cathy


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

wow thats awsome i will defenitley be at that show i live in salinas but i race my dwarf car there at the fairgrounds every other friday so i know right were it is and as far as the club goes i wouldn't mind trying to join it.


----------



## tullyking (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello Cathy,
Thanks for the information, i will be there for sure.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great! As we get closer to the show, I'll post details. I'd love to meet some PT members there!


----------



## INUYASHA559 (Dec 23, 2008)

Do You Know Anyone Who Sale Satinettes Or Blondinettes In California? Thanks.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't personally know any here in CA, though I'm sure there are some because they are well-represented at the show. The only ads in the current issue of Purebred Pigeon are for breeders in other states. Did you try the breed web site? I haven't checked, but they often list members by state. You can always check at the shows this fall since most exhibitors have birds to sell, but that's a long time away. 

This man had an ad in the magazine and he sells "Satinettes, Blondinettes and most colors." Gary Leberman, 417-451-5214. I don't know where he's located, but most breeders will ship.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

*California Question*

Try contacting Bob Nolan - he will probably be able to help you find what you want. [email protected]


----------

